# I'm creeped out by seeing human camps!!



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

So it seems like everytime I go on a deep hike into some serious Elk or Deer habitat I stumble into some camp sight. Just last weekend up baer canyon I found a bunch of fire wood piled up and a few ledges dug into the ground for sleeping area. My mind goes to thinking of Mexican pot farmers watching me and about to behead me! Just gets me a little jumpy.

Anyone else get freaked out by backwoods campsights?


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

No.


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

Nope


----------



## derekp1999 (Nov 17, 2011)

I'm more disgusted by what gets left behind by previous campers. I guess "be safe" out there means different things to different people.


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

O*--Fight crime... Shoot back


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

People make camps all over the place. Flat spots can be at a premium at times.

I try to avoid the likely transient camps closer to towns but I'm not worried anywhere else.


----------



## goonsquad (Sep 15, 2010)

Unless I saw pot, I'd be more inclined to think they were hunters...


----------

